# One hell of a pen blank...!



## robutacion

Hi everyone,

I just had to show you a sample that I turned today from some wood that I got just before Christmas last year and that I processed and put to day and that just now is getting ready to be used.

Now, there is no man made fillings, repairs or the wood tempered with, this was just one blanks that caught my eye and that I decided to make a sample of.

I only wish that, every single blank from that wood, was like this one, we all know that is just not possible however, the small tree that produced THIS blank, has produced a "few" more spectacular blanks.

Apart from all the "images" that appear on the wood and that "chunk" that seemed to have been cut off and replaced with another bit of wood, the 2 main things that brought my attention originally, was the number of brown colour shades on it and the second one is the colour, texture and adjoining suave lines between the light and darker colours, there is a word for it but, I just can't thing of what it is...!

What do you think...!

PS: No, is not available, "it may" be at later date, and I'm even considering to send someone  7 or 8 of them free of charge, if someone can work out the name of this wood/tree...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Russknan

I really like the "hippo" face in the second and last photographs. Beautiful! Russ


----------



## healeydays

I haven't got a clue, but that looks outstanding.  I'm guessing it's a root section of something.  Can wait to see you turn it on a pen.


----------



## philb

That looks awesome!!

Has a real look of sedimentary rock!


----------



## GaryMGg

That's some gorgeous blank.
No clue what it could be although it is similar to plum.
Is it a fruit tree of some sort?


----------



## lorbay

Russknan said:


> I really like the "hippo" face in the second and last photographs. Beautiful! Russ


 Yes that is very cool.

Lin.


----------



## Phillip Kelley

Spalted Hickory? If i win send them on!  I wll pay shipping...lol


----------



## turncrazy43

That is some awesome wood George. Can't wait to see it after you have turned it and to find out what it is.
___________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## miket812

It looks like some kind of myrtle tree. They have a lot of wild grain and colors.


----------



## 1080Wayne

Obviously that wood came from an Iwantit tree . I`m delighted that you finally got around to showing it to us , George .


----------



## tim self

Beautiful wood.  My WAG is eucaliptis.


----------



## alparent

1080Wayne said:


> Obviously that wood came from an Iwantit tree . I`m delighted that you finally got around to showing it to us , George .



Holly crap I actually Googled it! Shame on the french boy! And then I actually tell you guys that I Googled it!


----------



## Hendu3270

Very nice. It looks alot like some Crape (Crepe) Myrtle I turned awhile back. Should make some outstanding pens.


----------



## Tim'sTurnings

Very beautiful looking blank. I would guess that it might be Olivewood? It looks similar to the olivewood root you had the guessing game about.
Tim.


----------



## Janster

.....I am thinking, either stringybark or sheoak? Whatever it is it looks great!. Be well.............Jan


----------



## robutacion

Thanks guys and gals...!

The tree species is in fact a "famous" fruit producer in Australia, I'm not sure about other countries...!

No, is not part of the root, is in fact from the main trunk of the old tree...!

As for the "Iwantit tree" I would like to know what the Google search said about it, as this is one of the most common tree/wood species from all over the world, so much so that, "fiik" and "youain'tgotachance" subspecies were created as a result...!:wink::biggrin:

They are other "variants" also...!

I may use this blank to turn a pen for the tree owner but, I already gave him a few pens from other tree species that I removed from his property so, I may turn something else for him (bowl, platter, vase, not sure yet, oh I know... a jewellery box for the wife, I haven't done one of those for him, yet...!:biggrin:

Maybe one of you endup with this exact blank so that it can made into a pen, "maybe", I will thing about it...!:smile-big:

Cheers
George


----------



## Janster

*Grumichama , Mangosteen or Jackfruit???*


----------



## Rumnut

Stunning piece of timber George, my guess would be lemon or orange tree.


----------



## khobson

What a prize.....my guess is almond burl


By the way....I believe that tree's "name" was Grace:laugh:


----------



## Lucky2

Could it be from a kiwi tree?
Len


----------



## philb

Dragonfruit?!


----------



## robutacion

Hi peoples,

Good guesses but all incorrect, sorry...!

OK, this type of fruit tree species has many fruit name varieties/species, each one with its unique shape, colouration and taste.  Can be used for juice making but, not the most typical for that however, its used in many culinary recipes.

So, I'm looking for the correct name of this fruit variety...!:wink: 

If no one gets it, the box is going no where...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Hendu3270

Jackfruit??


----------



## DSurette

My thoughts are that it is tamarind.  It looks lighter than some tamarind that I have seen but the crazy grain looks like it.


----------



## BSea

How about Quince or Medlar?


----------



## peterborough66

No clue, but it is one beautiful piece of wood


----------



## walshjp17

Plumquat?


----------



## Janster

Pummelo?
Tangelo?


----------



## walshjp17

Black Sapote or a form of Apple?


----------



## plantman

If it's a fruit tree, My first guess would be Black Sapote ( The chocolate pudding tree ), otherwise from the looks of the wood, Yellow gum or Desert Rare Root Burl.  Hard to tell from this far away. Beautiful blanks George!!!   Jim  S


----------



## 1080Wayne

date plum ? , kaki ?


----------



## marksman

It's gotta be a mango tree, either the Choco or the Haden variety. The colour and definition gives it away. Who am I foolin??? I have no idea. Awesome looking blank though!!!


----------



## Woodkiller

Ill take olive for $1000  Alex.  They come in different sizes, my store carries them in small, medium, large, & colossal. Also black, green, & green with red middles. My kids drink the juice, but most people don't.  that about fits the description and clues you left.

I'm way to new to this to make an educated guess. Whatever it is, it is simply amazing and whomever gets it will be very fortunate.


----------



## walshjp17

Fruit good for cooking?  Lemon comes to mind first off followed by Lime and Grape.


----------



## mrmartyking

Absolutely beautiful! The discovery of the beauty of the wood is one of the best parts of pen making.


----------



## Rumnut

George I now think it is a pear tree.


----------



## robutacion

walshjp17 said:


> Black Sapote or a form of Apple?



You are getting close, OK so is an Apple tree variety, which one...???

I can say that, in the old days when these trees were planted (about 40 to 50 years ago, and that's a very long time for any fruit tree...!) these Apple variety were the most used for making the Apple pie, and some gem from, that would last right to the next fruiting season, in those days and in semi-rural areas, some fruits were preserved for later use...!

Now, what is this Apple tree variety's name...???

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion

Woodkiller said:


> Ill take olive for $1000  Alex.  They come in different sizes, my store carries them in small, medium, large, & colossal. Also black, green, & green with red middles. My kids drink the juice, but most people don't.  that about fits the description and clues you left.
> 
> I'm way to new to this to make an educated guess. Whatever it is, it is simply amazing and whomever gets it will be very fortunate.



Well, for $1,000 bucks, you could get lots of Olive wood or Olive oil but, that ain't much help to you here, as I already confirmed what these fruit tree produces so, give it another guess, your changes are as real and anyone else's...!

Good luck.

Cheers
George


----------



## Gofer

Crab Apple?

Bruce


----------



## The Penguin

Granny Smith apple


----------



## marksman

Golden Delicious


----------



## BSea

Jonagold


----------



## Fordwakeman

*my Guess*

Pink Lady


----------



## Tim'sTurnings

Spy apples were always my grandmother's favorite pie apple.


----------



## robutacion

Gofer said:


> Crab Apple?
> 
> Bruce



Hello Mr. Bruce, long time don't see...! how's things mate...???:wink::biggrin:

Sorry, your answer is incorrect...!:frown:

I see some good name varieties being mentioned and off-course, is only a matter of time before we run out of Apple name varieties but in the mean time, lets see who's going to get it right.

I can also say that, and while quite common on the 60's, 70's, is not seen that much in out present times, other varieties have obviously become better adapted to larger plantations however, it is still found in some markets...!

PS: Just an extra fact, I have never seen such resilience in survive to a Termite attack, as these Apple trees, you will see what I mean when I show you some pics of their condition when I cut them down and after they fruited for the last time...!

Cheers
George


----------



## marksman

Braeburn


----------



## robutacion

marksman said:


> Braeburn



Nope...!

George


----------



## The Penguin

Jonathon


----------



## BSea

Sundowner


----------



## The Penguin

Saint Lawrence


----------



## The Penguin

Geeveston Fanny


----------



## marksman

Well, there's only a few left. Royal Gala was only introduced to Australia in the 80's so my next guess is going to be a Jonathan....but I see The Penguin beat me to it. If that's not it I guess Fiji.


----------



## The Penguin

Democrat Black


----------



## The Penguin

Duke of Clarence


----------



## GaryMGg

Fuji


----------



## walshjp17

Pinkabelle


----------



## philb

Bramley


----------



## philb

McIntosh


----------



## Magicbob

*Kalei *


----------



## fritz64

rome, is an old cooking type


----------



## Janster

Fugi, Gala?
Royal Gala 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






































Jonathan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































Golden Delicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































Red Delicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































Jonagold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































Fuji 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































Braeburn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































Pink Lady™ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































Granny Smith 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































Jazz™ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































Sundowner


----------



## robutacion

Wow, there are lots of guesses in here lately and and I reckon I've got a winner but, and to tease a little further, lets just say that, I will give it another 48 hours to allow a second winner to come through, there is, a second person will have the chance to name the species correctly also and get an identical prize.

All but, the person that already guessed it correctly, are welcome to try again however, I'm not saying who that person his so, that makes for an interesting proposition, huh????:wink:

If the person that already guessed it correctly, gets it again, that wont count so, that's anyone's game...!

Good luck,

PS: Please note that, and I have to make this very clear so that are no doubts latter, anyone that accepts to participate in these type "games/challenges/events/answer it correctly" threads or whatever you would like to call them, is accepting to pay form the shipping to have the blanks posted to him/her or, advise that he/she will be "passing" on the free blanks prize so, no one is "forced" to have to pay for shipping, if they so decided, while they can still participate just for the fun of it, all fine by me...!

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion

Janster said:


> Fugi, Gala?



Hahahah, I like all your apples but, one name per post, please...That is cheating....!!:giggle::smile-big:

George


----------



## marksman

I can't take it for another 48 hours!!! I'm going to go crazy.


----------



## robutacion

Yeah, I know, I'm a bastard, huh...???:wink::biggrin:

In the mean time, and not mentioning if you ever got the correct answer already, you can just give it another go, and get a couple more nice pens made while we all "suffer", including me...!

Cheers
George


----------



## joefyffe

robutacion said:


> Thanks guys and gals...!
> 
> The tree species is in fact a "famous" fruit producer in Australia, I'm not sure about other countries...!
> 
> No, is not part of the root, is in fact from the main trunk of the old tree...!
> 
> As for the "Iwantit tree" I would like to know what the Google search said about it, as this is one of the most common tree/wood species from all over the world, so much so that, "fiik" and "youain'tgotachance" subspecies were created as a result...!:wink::biggrin:
> 
> They are other "variants" also...!
> 
> I may use this blank to turn a pen for the tree owner but, I already gave him a few pens from other tree species that I removed from his property so, I may turn something else for him (bowl, platter, vase, not sure yet, oh I know... a jewellery box for the wife, I haven't done one of those for him, yet...!:biggrin:
> 
> Maybe one of you endup with this exact blank so that it can made into a pen, "maybe", I will thing about it...!:smile-big:
> 
> Cheers
> George



George:  I think you should turn, for him, his Cremation Urn, because when he sees this piece of wood, he'll be willing to die for it!     Internal dimensions need to be an average of 220 cubic inches.  I'm going to make mine approx. 500 inches so my wife and I can be interred together, and still have "breathing" room.  :biggrin:


----------



## The Penguin

I'm done...got pens to make.

let me know how much the shipping is.

:biggrin:


----------



## robutacion

Hahahahah, I applaud your confidence but, I'm not going to get you out of the hook yet, did you guessed it correctly...??? I'm not telling...!:wink: so, fair enough, go and get some pens done but, try other names you haven't used already, you never know if one of them is the correct one...!

PS" Oh... the shipping (500gr.) to the USA is AU$19.02 via Registered Air-Mail (at the moment) or AU$12.70 if sent Regular Air-mail, I don't get much trouble with it but I don't think that for the AU$6.50 difference is worthy the risk...!

Cheers
George


----------



## 1080Wayne

Granny Smith


----------



## Dragonlord85

Pink Lady


----------



## 1080Wayne

Rome


----------



## Rumnut

Braeburn


----------



## Janster

robutacion ripple root?:biggrin:


----------



## robutacion

Hummm, excuse me...! what is all this "robutacion ripple root" about...??? a new tree species or is a new ice-cream variety...???, it sounds like one :wink::biggrin:

There a good half a dozen new blanks that I'm yet to work on but from cutting them to dry, I can tell that I got a few good "doozies" in there, what are you going to say, then...???

Cheers
George


----------



## Tim'sTurnings

Golden Delicious apple? 
(If I win I do not need the blanks)
Tim.


----------



## Tim'sTurnings

Jazz apple?
(If I win I do not need blanks. I already got some great olivewood from you)
Tim.


----------



## Tim'sTurnings

How about Newtown Pippin apples. (You could say "Pip...Pip Old Chap", quite a "doozie" of a saying. ROFLOL.
(If I win I do not need blanks. I already got some great olivewood from you)
Tim.


----------



## robutacion

Tim'sTurnings said:


> How about Newtown Pippin apples. (You could say "Pip...Pip Old Chap", quite a "doozie" of a saying. ROFLOL.
> (If I win I do not need blanks. I already got some great olivewood from you)
> Tim.



No, no, no, none of those, sorry...!:redface:

It's funny, only because you "won" some blanks from me before, that doesn't mean that you can't get more/others, everyone has equal rights and chances with these type "games" so, go for your life mate...!:wink::biggrin:

Another interesting thing is that, at least 10 members here, should know the correct answer or at least, the Apple wood varieties I have but, only one member used the information available, interesting...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Hexhead

Nothing beats God's creation!


----------



## 1080Wayne

Well George , the only apple that I can find in your list of woods is the Australian lady apple . Time for bed .


----------



## Darley

If the wood is soft for turning and the white part can have a nail mark you may have something like a pear tree blank cut from a Y branch pear tree wood is well use for carving  my 2 pennies here , nice find  and blank


----------



## robutacion

1080Wayne said:


> Well George , the only apple that I can find in your list of woods is the Australian lady apple . Time for bed .



Wayne,

You obviously got an old list, the updated ones have 74 timbers listed, 10 of those lists were sent with the Olive Root blanks from the last "game", that is what I was referring too...! sorry about that...!

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion

*Final winner announcement...!*



philb said:


> McIntosh



Well Mr. Philb, you done it again, congratulations, that was indeed the correct answer.

This wood species is listed on my timbers list as #74 "Australian McIntosh Apple tree wood"

I will send you a PM shortly with some info...!

Do you remember me mentioning this trees resilience to stop producing or die after being mostly eaten by Termites...??? Well here are some pics of what was still standing and producing fruit, amazing stuff...!


 

Thank you, to all that participated, it was fun...!

Cheers
George


----------



## philb

Great thread again George!

Always like these guessing species games!!
Thanks for running one again, and offering up beautiful blanks for a competition!

PHIL


----------



## robutacion

philb said:


> Great thread again George!
> 
> Always like these guessing species games!!
> Thanks for running one again, and offering up beautiful blanks for a competition!
> 
> PHIL



You're welcome Phil...!

Well, we all can learn something from these "games", everything else is a "bonus", huh...???:wink::biggrin:

You got to be in it to win it, right...???

Right...! next one...!

PS: I knew that I had a pic of this tree before I cut it, I took pics of all the trees that had to come down but, I didn't seem to be able to find it before, in fact, it has been always there but I kept missing it for some reason so, here it is.  The other pic I wanted to show you was the close up pic of the trunk piece cut off, not much wood in there and not that hard but, is "Gold" to my eyes...!

Cheers
George


----------



## philb

Blanks arrived today, pretty quick for half way round the globe!

They look stunning, gonna make some great pens these. 

Thanks to George for running these little comps, and offering a prize not just learning another new timber for list!!

Cheers Phil


----------



## robutacion

philb said:


> Blanks arrived today, pretty quick for half way round the globe!
> 
> They look stunning, gonna make some great pens these.
> 
> Thanks to George for running these little comps, and offering a prize not just learning another new timber for list!!
> 
> Cheers Phil



Glad you've got them, it certainly was super fast...!

You're a "good sport" mate, as they say here in OZ.:biggrin:

Lets see some pens done with them.

Cheers
George


----------

